# The Great SSO Traveling PRS SE-7!



## themike (Jan 31, 2013)

*Since we now have this thread, people that receive the guitar post your reviews / info here to keep everything centralized.*

So as you guys know a few months ago I recieved an SE-7 Custom 24 from my friends at PRS. In an attempt to get some honest feedback from people - that guitar is hitting the road! 

I've compiled a group of users from SSO to test out this guitar on their own using their own gear in an environment they are used to. Not a music store, and not with me glaring at them for positive reviews - just them and their personal amps. I've also tried to get people who like PRS, and a few who aren't their biggest fans. Everyone will compile their review/photos/videos into this thread for a nice collection of information. 

At $739 street I personally think this guitar is amazing and can go against any of my US models - but lets see what everyone else thinks!

With that being said our first tester should be posting within a day or two so if you have any questions you would like specifically answered - post it here for them to see so they can keep it in mind while they have the guitar.




 
*#1 - Please do not PM me to be added to this little experiment. As much as I think you're all swell and look very pretty today, I have to have a little control over it so the list has already been compiled and a time frame to stick to has been created. *

*#2 - Lets also please try and keep the chatter related to this topic in here - I know its SSO and it won't happen, but I have to at least try *


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2013)

I approve of this experiment!


----------



## Aevolve (Jan 31, 2013)

Very cool idea, I'm pretty interested in what people have to say.


----------



## themike (Jan 31, 2013)

Aevolve said:


> Very cool idea, I'm pretty interested in what people have to say.


 
Yeah I was hoping this would clear up a lot of questions - i.e. scale length reaction, neck carve, pickups, weight and so on.


----------



## Riffer (Jan 31, 2013)

AM I ON THE LIST!?!?!?!?!


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 31, 2013)

Send it my way so I can install a Hipshot trem in it.

(for real. do it.)


----------



## Aevolve (Jan 31, 2013)

Install a Hipshot in my forthcoming JP70 while you're at it.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 31, 2013)

Aevolve said:


> Install a Hipshot in my forthcoming JP70 while you're at it.



Send it my way.  

I'm dying to try one of these PRS 7's. I've heard nothing but great reviews so far.

Seriously, 2013 is the year that almost every company decided that 7 strings were here to stay...and some of them thought the same about 8 strings too.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 31, 2013)

I very much like this idea.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 31, 2013)

So glad there is no trem on that, that blue one = yum.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jan 31, 2013)

Woah, great idea! Looking forward to hearing some of the reviews. If you do happen to need another person on the list, count me in. I've got a fair amount of setups I can run it through, and a few guitars in the same price range to compare it with.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 31, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Send it my way so I can install a Hipshot trem in it.
> 
> (for real. do it.)



I approve of this message. The hipshot trem needs to get out there and this is a perfect guitar for it.


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Jan 31, 2013)

We are the guitar sisterhood with travelling PRS's


----------



## JamesM (Jan 31, 2013)

Jelly!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2013)

*Actually, since we now have this thread, people that receive the guitar post your reviews / info here to keep everything centralized.*



HighGain510 said:


> I approve of this experiment!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 31, 2013)

Not on the list.


----------



## Dakotaspex (Jan 31, 2013)

This is actually a really good idea.


----------



## kn1feparty (Jan 31, 2013)

Love this idea and will be watching with great interest, since this is actually #1 on my list of potential guitar acquisitions for 2013.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 31, 2013)

ONLY $739?! 





Will be keeping an eye on this thread, it really is a nice idea.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 31, 2013)

Damn...

More expensive than the JP70. But nicer looking. But shorter scale.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 31, 2013)

You can preorder on MF for $709 and sad face. Not on list.  That would of made my year haha


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 31, 2013)

I wish..


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 31, 2013)

I am wondering since you received this guitar directly from PRS a few months ago - Is this a prototype people will be testing/reviewing? 

Also wondering if there are any standards given the people testing such as what string gauge they use or if they are not allowed to set-up the guitar as they would were it theirs as it gets shipped around etc? 

Just asking. I am not anti PRS and I certainly appreciate that they are showing some 7 string love. Don't need a vibrato or longer scale or care to pick any options and I don't see how this can be anything but a good deal for the price.


----------



## Suho (Feb 1, 2013)

Great idea. Looking forward to seeing the reviews as I am currently "seven-less" at the moment. [Got eights, though.]


----------



## themike (Feb 1, 2013)

HaloHat said:


> I am wondering since you received this guitar directly from PRS a few months ago - Is this a prototype people will be testing/reviewing?
> 
> Also wondering if there are any standards given the people testing such as what string gauge they use or if they are not allowed to set-up the guitar as they would were it theirs as it gets shipped around etc?


 
The guitar I am sending around has the final specs - everything about it is what you will be able to get in stores with no differences. The only differences is that I am shipping it in one of my hardshell cases, where as when you buy it from a dealer it will come with a heavy heavy duty gig bag which is GREAT - I'm just shipping it way to much to trust FedEx  

As far as testing standards I left it up to the people - obviously I would like them to see how well it is set up from the factory (super low), but shipping it accross country and through weather conditions makes it a little hard. If they need to change the strings they should keep them the same guages though so its as close to factory as possible.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 1, 2013)

Send here. I install.

Awesomeness everywhere.


----------



## Opion (Feb 1, 2013)

I think this is a wonderful idea IMO. Since I'm sure the whole of SSO has been teething for this guitar to come to fruition for quite a few years now, this will definitely be an interesting experiment - kudos to you & everyone who gets to try it.


----------



## Skitchy (Feb 1, 2013)

Am I on the list?


----------



## themike (Feb 1, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Send here. I install.Awesomeness everywhere.



I get it.... you like trems 





Opion said:


> I think this is a wonderful idea IMO. Since I'm sure the whole of SSO has been teething for this guitar to come to fruition for quite a few years now, this will definitely be an interesting experiment - kudos to you & everyone who gets to try it.



Yeah - James, the web manager at PRS, deserves a lot of credit too for this! 





Skitchy said:


> Am I on the list?



Oh you!


----------



## butch (Feb 1, 2013)

Even though not on the list, should the guitar make it to the Philly area, I'd love to give it a spin and offer my thoughts. Have a few guitars we could compare it to, as well as different amp setups. So, if you get it...look me up!

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 1, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> I get it.... you like trems





Actually i'm just trying to get everyone to tell you to send it to me. I just want to play one VERY badly. A 7 string PRS is right up there in the top 3 guitars I'd like to buy and considering the quality of the SE series guitars I've played as of late, i'm damn certain that it's a beast of a guitar.


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2013)

I wouldn't mind but I'm not pretty enough.


----------



## JLP2005 (Feb 1, 2013)

Neat project, Mike! Best of luck with it!


----------



## hairychris (Feb 1, 2013)

Will watch with interest.


----------



## peagull (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking forward to this. Should be interesting to see/hear it in action with a few people before we get them here in the UK. Although I have already deciding I am getting one


----------



## xHavokUndeadx (Feb 1, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> *Since we now have this thread, people that receive the guitar post your reviews / info here to keep everything centralized.*
> 
> So as you guys know a few months ago I recieved an SE-7 Custom 24 from my friends at PRS. In an attempt to get some honest feedback from people - that guitar is hitting the road!
> 
> ...



send it my way i also happen to be on long island and fucking love prs.


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 1, 2013)

I think he is trying to one up the sexxiverse (spelling, the one that has been owned by MANY SSO members).


----------



## technomancer (Feb 1, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Actually i'm just trying to get everyone to tell you to send it to me. I just want to play one VERY badly. A 7 string PRS is right up there in the top 3 guitars I'd like to buy and considering the quality of the SE series guitars I've played as of late, i'm damn certain that it's a beast of a guitar.



Seriously, we get the point. If you want to mod one they're $700 and change go buy one


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2013)

jl-austin said:


> I think he is trying to one up the sexxxiverse (spelling, the one that has been owned by MANY SSO members).



That's better. 

Wonder who has it now.


----------



## themike (Feb 4, 2013)

Rick said:


> That's better.
> 
> Wonder who has it now.



Actually one of the Sexxiverse owners will be testing out the SE7


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Actually one of the Sexxiverse owners will be testing out the SE7



Goddamnit.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 4, 2013)

Everyones reaction when they read that there's a list:







Everyones reaction when they figured out they won't be on the list:






Brian's eagerness to mod a PRS SE (tools in hand):






Techno(funruiner)mancer's reaction:


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 4, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Actually i'm just trying to get everyone to tell you to send it to me. I just want to play one VERY badly. A 7 string PRS is right up there in the top 3 guitars I'd like to buy and considering the quality of the SE series guitars I've played as of late, i'm damn certain that it's a beast of a guitar.



I might buy one and send it to you.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Feb 5, 2013)

I would like to be on the list to try your PTC 7 project!


----------



## Minoin (Feb 5, 2013)

I think Brian's idea is brilliant! The trem is one of the reasons why I would rather buy a SBMM JP70 instead of a PRS SE7.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 5, 2013)

^and the lack of a trem is why many other people would rather buy a PRS SE7 instead of a SBMM JP70

What a lovely world we live in.


----------



## themike (Feb 5, 2013)

Please, please, *pleaseeeee* keep this thread on track. I don't want to hear about what the model should or shouldn't have in here - the specs are finalized and it is what it is. If you'd prefer to discuss those schematics head over to the general discussion SE-7 thread.

With that being said, the first review should be up tonight.


----------



## JLP2005 (Feb 5, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Please, please, *pleaseeeee* keep this thread on track. I don't want to hear about what the model should or shouldn't have in here - the specs are finalized and it is what it is. If you'd prefer to discuss those schematics head over to the general discussion SE-7 thread.
> 
> With that being said, the first review should be up tonight.



Amen-- can't wait to hear this beast over the coming weeks.


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 5, 2013)

I ain't pretty.
I get the gist.
Life sure is shitty.
Cause I ain't on the list....or something like that.

But I'm interested in the reviews. Bring 'em on!


----------



## Sofos (Feb 5, 2013)

I am watching this thread intently, with the highest level of jealousy and admiration.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2013)

So the first stop on the tour for the traveling SE-7 royal blue prototype was my house (shipped directly from Emil Werstler's place way up north). Yes, I am prettier than you.  The first thing I noticed was the guitar was still in tune right out of the box and the setup was also very much in tact with fairly low action and zero buzz on the low B! Good stuff! The PTC had set this up for Emil (or Mike? not sure who received it from PRS first?) so I was fortunate enough to get to play it right afterwards while the tweaks were still fresh and even going from the change in weather of MD to OH to VA wasn't enough to move the neck very much at all which is great to see.

Neck Carve: Speaking of necks, this thing has one of the more comfortable necks I've found on a 7-string! I'm very picky about 7-string necks because the uber skinny Ibanez stuff messes with my arthritis pretty badly, so finding a comfortable 7-string neck can be somewhat of a big chore for me these days. I'm happy to say the neck carve on this is definitely on the thinner side (thinner than a Carvin 727 neck for reference, if that helps anyone) but due to the width of the neck it actually feels incredibly comfortable. Mike said Paul and another gent at PRS received this proto with a rather large neck and they were tasked with trimming it down to their preferred specs so they could send a copy of the neck back to the factory that is producing the SE line so all of the production guitars should have the same neck as this one. The neck was a 3-piece neck on this one, I assume the production ones will be the same and if so that should definitely help the stability on the production necks match the prototype.

25" Scale: This is the first production 7-string that has been built with 25" scale so I was definitely curious to see how it handles the low B. Without having elevator cable strings or ridiculously high action, I'm pleased to say this guitar is definitely able to handle the low B without any issues. Emil actually had it detuned to A and didn't have any problems with it so that should speak for itself as well! The low B still had plenty of definition and since I prefer thinner strings it was great hearing decent clarity on this guitar with the stock string gauges (I'm assuming they were 10-59's as they didn't feel huge at all...? Mike, any help there?). Also for the guys who constantly talk about how terrible the neck heel is on PRS guitars, the heel on the SE-7 was pretty minimal and doesn't make access to the upper frets any more difficult that you might imagine (took a picture of that specifically below as well).

Pickups: The pickups in this guitar are the SE HFS 7 and SE Vintage Bass 7. I've played and owned a lot of SE models and find that generally the pickups typically fall into the "good, not great" category. I'm pleased to say that these pickups are about the same if not a little better. Definitely better sounding than say the stock Ibanez 7620/7420 pickups, but if you're used to boutique pickups that are uber tight or really blow your skirt up every time you play the guitar, you might not find that here. That being said, since these guitars come with standard-sized passives and pickup rings, a pickup swap is one of the simplest things you can do to alter or personalize the tone of your guitar, so swap in your favorite BKP/Duncan/DiMarzio etc. and you're on your way if you don't dig the stock pickups. To my ears the higher 6 strings all sound great, lots of mids going on. The 7th string is clear but again being that I'm pretty picky about things, I'd say that it isn't AS tight on the low B as I prefer the tone of my 7-string pickups to be normally, but that's a minor quibble and definitely something that's more personal preference than anything else. I'm sure most guys would be just fine with the stock pickups if they had no plans of swapping/upgrading to their favorites as they did sound very good for cleans, mid-gain and high gain applications. The tone pot is wired for a push-pull coil split and I found the split tones (especially on clean stuff) sounded excellent which is in part to these pickups being moderate output no doubt.

Fit and finish: I've always been a huge fan of the SE line, they have come a long way from the original Santana SE models that first debuted as PRS overseas lineup! I find that the fit and finish on almost every SE I've played in the past couple years has been fantastic, the only gripes I have are typically the nut being made out of a cheap material (IMO) and since that's a key component of the guitar staying in tune and being set up properly, I still wish they would change that as it's not a very expensive upgrade yet it makes a pretty big difference in the quality of the guitar and the setup. That being said, I didn't notice any issues with the nut on this guitar in particular and if you were really picky about it like I am, that's not a very expensive fix at any rate. The finish was perfect just as all my other recent SE guitars have been. Frets were fantastic (again not sure how much the PTC played with this one vs what the production models will ship out like from the factory in Korea) and no dead spots on the neck. The guitar came to me set up for fairly low action and zero buzz whatsoever so assuming the production guitars will be leaving the factory in the same manner, folks will be very happy there (especially the guys who prefer uber low action, I'm sure you could have adjusted it even further although it was pretty much the perfect height for me where it was). The guitar wasn't overly heavy either and the mahogany used for the body looked pretty decent so that is a definite plus for most folks I'm sure. I have a few shots below so you can compare the body size and neck width to a PRS 6'er (my Mushok SE).


On to the pics for those who didn't really care to read the review portion! 




















































































































More pics below due to picture limit:


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bottom line: I found this to be a very enjoyable guitar overall! The neck was extremely comfortable, thin but not so thin that it caused any pain and I played it for 60+ minutes at a time without any issues.  If you are looking to buy your first seven, this is definitely a great choice, or if you're looking for a backup/another 7 for a different tuning etc. I'd say this offers a great bang-for-the-buck ratio at around $700 since you're getting a solid guitar. If I were grabbing one of these, I'd put a set of Schaller M6 locking tuners, a set of BKPs, some straplocks and maybe a new nut (again, I'm picky there, most folks wouldn't mind the stock nut and the one I received was just fine ) on the list of upgrades but that's only because I do that with every SE guitar I buy. The SE line is great because PRS offers a very solid base if you're a player who enjoys modding guitars like I do to turn what would normally be a very good guitar into a great and more personalized guitar. On this one I'd say the biggest improvement would be tossing in a slightly tighter set of pickups, but beyond that I was very satisfied with the guitar completely stock! 

One thing I forgot to mention was what I had tested the guitar out through!  I ran it through my PRS 2-Channel H head (pictured above, it has a modified high gain channel so it has a bit more gain than the stock Revision E 2-channel H models have normally) into my Bogner Uberkab as well as my Axe-Fx II stereo rig (Axe-II -> Magnum 44 power amps -> Port City OS 112 cabs loaded with Scumback M75 speakers). I noticed on a tube amp the low B was definitely slightly looser-feeling but on the Axe-II I was able to dial up patches that were tighter on the low end and that definitely made it less of an issue, so if you're using a modeler/profiler rig the stock pickups might be just fine for you.


Hope that helps (well, maybe not for the folks who are excited to try/buy one as the release date keeps juggling back and forth! ) and if you guys have any other questions feel free to post them up and I'll answer as best I can!


----------



## themike (Feb 7, 2013)

PTC didn't touch this guitar at all - its right outta' the box. It was set up by the normal SE inspectors and shipped to me. So you got it after 3 cross country FedEx trips and 2 dudes playing it for a while. The factory set up was just that awesome haha


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> PTC didn't touch this guitar at all - its right outta' the box. It was set up by the normal SE inspectors and shipped to me. So you got it after 3 cross country FedEx trips and 2 dudes playing it for a while. The factory set up was just that awesome haha



Then major kudos to Riffer and the SE inspection team!  Guitar was set up extremely well and if the production SE's are getting the same attention, folks buying these new are going to be VERY happy!  That is badass, major congrats to those guys as the setup was killer.  I bought my Mushok SE last year and noticed the same thing, right out of the box the setup was spot on so I guess I shouldn't be surprised, for some reason I thought you had mentioned the PTC folks checking this one out but maybe that was a different conversation!


----------



## hairychris (Feb 7, 2013)

OK, this isn't helping my GAS for one of the sunburst one of these!


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome review! That pretty much mirrors my experience from the time I've had to noodle around on one. I was really surprised at how similar the neck felt to my 6 string PRSi. I still like the sunburst better than the blue though.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2013)

SDMFVan said:


> Awesome review! That pretty much mirrors my experience from the time I've had to noodle around on one. I was really surprised at how similar the neck felt to my 6 string PRSi. I still like the sunburst better than the blue though.



Yeah color-wise I definitely prefer the look of the sunburst as well.  The blue isn't bad, but if I had my choice I'd go sunburst (or just play a bunch of them and buy one where I really loved the tone/feel and then send it out to get refinished... shocker, right? ).


----------



## themike (Feb 7, 2013)

I didn't realize Emil left the "Drop A-2" tape on it! That proves it came straight from the stage to you


----------



## Dayviewer (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice review man! ^^ hoping some of the others will do some recordings with it.
I have to agree on the colours, also prefering the sunburst one, the blue one just 'looks' way cheaper for some reason haha.


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 7, 2013)

Mike took this footage of Emil demoing it at the Experience:

http://youtu.be/KfCSS9Y_mrg

I filmed it too, but I was sitting right next to Mike and his video is better so...yeah.


----------



## peagull (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh man, Firstly props for the review. I would also like to interject and say y'all be crazy as the Blue one is awesome  I can see why everyone likes the sunburst one, just something about the blue one, 'She will be mine...'

But I was pretty much decided that I was getting one anyway. But this has pushed me over the edge. 

Also impressed with the semi carve too. Some pictures haven't really shown it well, but these highlight it a lot better.


----------



## IBZ Addict (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome review...this is definitely on my want list.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks great, I thought Emil plays with crazy high action though? Or did it go from Mike to you?


----------



## themike (Feb 7, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Looks great, I thought Emil plays with crazy high action though? Or did it go from Mike to you?


 
Nah, it came from Chimaira HQ straight to Matt. I dont think Emil's actions ever been high though I may have never noticed.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Nah, it came from Chimaira HQ straight to Matt. I dont think Emil's actions ever been high though I may have never noticed.



Oh ok cool.

I remember watching a video where he said he prefers fairly high action because of what it does for his tone.

But here he says he prefers medium so i guess its medium, still pretty crazy because of how fast he is.


----------



## themike (Feb 7, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I remember watching a video where he said he prefers fairly high action because of what it does for his tone.
> 
> But here he says he prefers medium so i guess its medium, still pretty crazy because of how fast he is.



Yeah but I believe he prefers a lower action on the 7 string since its a wider neck, and the medium on the 6 string. You get credit though, don't worry


----------



## Matt_D_ (Feb 7, 2013)

nice to see some pics of the carve top too. that looks really nice, a big upgrade on the flat tops of the original SE's  damnit! TOO MANY AWESOME GUITARS. my wallet just told me to GTFO.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 7, 2013)

Great review and great pics!


----------



## great_kthulu (Feb 7, 2013)

SO...MUCH...GAS!!!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 7, 2013)

That thing is so nice. Also a bit off topic, but how do you like the Blackhawks in that Mike Mushok HighGain510?


----------



## Minoin (Feb 8, 2013)

Great review!


----------



## JLP2005 (Feb 8, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


FUCK

FUCK FUCK FUCK

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

*MY BODY IS READY*

I'm torn for my next PRS purchase-- the Angelus or this?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! It was an awesome guitar and I look forward to seeing them hit the market, could be snagging one for myself once the local dealer gets a few in stock! 



AngstRiddenDreams said:


> That thing is so nice. Also a bit off topic, but how do you like the Blackhawks in that Mike Mushok HighGain510?



LOVE the Black Hawk set (both 6'er and 7 sets) in pretty much every guitar I've tried them in!  The stock Mushok pickups were in fact very good as well (been surprised at the more recent SE pickups, years ago they were pretty "meh" IMO, the last few I've had all sounded very good stock oddly enough! ) but I wanted something a little hotter in the bridge and as usual a little tighter since I am running mine in drop B with thinner strings so I really wanted to keep the rhythm stuff as tight as possible.  The neck pickup Black Hawk in the Mushok absolutely kills on cleans too, uber thick but still articulate, love it! 

I'd really love to try the SE-7 with a set of Black Hawk pickups in it as I think it would absolutely smoke with those pickups in there, but since this was a proto and not my property I obviously didn't get to test that out.  Might be doing so in the future though!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 8, 2013)

JLP2005 said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> 
> FUCK
> ...



Warning: the PRS SE-7 has been known to induce Tourette's in people. Proceed at own risk.


----------



## Underworld (Feb 8, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> Warning: the PRS SE-7 has been known to induce Tourette's in people. Proceed at own risk.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Feb 12, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 12, 2013)

It's with me now 

I should be shipping it out and getting my pics and review up on Saturday (been swamped with work, sorry for the delay guys)


----------



## DISTORT6 (Feb 13, 2013)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## protest (Feb 13, 2013)

Can we get a teaser pic?


----------



## jwade (Feb 13, 2013)

protest said:


> Can we get a teaser pic?



Why would you need a 'teaser' picture, when HG posted a fuck-tonne of pictures of *the exact same guitar* on page 3?


----------



## Philligan (Feb 13, 2013)

technomancer said:


> It's with me now
> 
> I should be shipping it out and getting my pics and review up on Saturday (been swamped with work, sorry for the delay guys)



Nice! I haven't seen this thread since it first got posted. This is really awesome, and the reviews so far have been getting me really excited. Looking forward to your review 

I was in Matt's Music in London a week or so ago and apparently they can get this in for $749 CAD, which is awesome  if all goes to plan I'll be able to get this in time for the first shipment.

I don't know if any of you guys have cracked it open yet (don't think so), but does it look like you could squeeze a set of covered humbuckers in? I'm ordering it expecting to swap the pickups out eventually, and I think covers would look killer in it.

I'm thinking a 59/Custom Hybrid + Pearly Gates neck set would be awesome.


----------



## protest (Feb 13, 2013)

jwade said:


> Why would you need a 'teaser' picture, when HG posted a fuck-tonne of pictures of *the exact same guitar* on page 3?



I apologize captain serious. I thought it'd be funny, in a stupid kind of way, to get an anticipation building picture of like just the headstock after we just had all those picture. Though more pics in different lighting from different cameras isn't really a bad thing. But honestly, I'm sorry. It won't happen again.




jwade said:


> I don't know if any of you guys have cracked it open yet (don't think so), but does it look like you could squeeze a set of covered humbuckers in? I'm ordering it expecting to swap the pickups out eventually,* and I think covers would look killer in it.
> *
> I'm thinking a 59/Custom Hybrid + Pearly Gates neck set would be awesome.



I agree. I was thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice, wondering how it stacks up to my 25" ARZ307.


----------



## Glosni (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone have any info about a releasedate in Europe?


----------



## themike (Feb 13, 2013)

Philligan said:


> I don't know if any of you guys have cracked it open yet (don't think so), but does it look like you could squeeze a set of covered humbuckers in? I'm ordering it expecting to swap the pickups out eventually, and I think covers would look killer in it.
> 
> I'm thinking a 59/Custom Hybrid + Pearly Gates neck set would be awesome.


 
I don't think you'll have any issues fitting covered pickups - it's a standard route so anything besides EMG bricks should fit


----------



## Philligan (Feb 13, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> I don't think you'll have any issues fitting covered pickups - it's a standard route so anything besides EMG bricks should fit



What if I want bricks? 

In all seriousness, thanks  that's good to know. Appropriately enough, the other pickups I'm seriously considering are the EMG 57/66 set


----------



## themike (Feb 13, 2013)

Philligan said:


> What if I want bricks?
> 
> In all seriousness, thanks  that's good to know. Appropriately enough, the other pickups I'm seriously considering are the EMG 57/66 set


 
Well at least they announced passive sized 7 and 8 string sets this year!


----------



## JTinSC (Feb 16, 2013)

First post on sevenstring.org and had been following this thread with much interest. Anyways, I bought the blue one. Can't wait.

PRS SE 7-String Flame Maple Top Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter


----------



## Edika (Feb 16, 2013)

Subscribed to this thread. As expected the two members that have received this guitar (and I am guessing the others that will receive it also) have a wide experience with high end and medium range instruments so they can make solid reviews. First one from HighGain510 was very encouraging but I am very curious to see what technomancer has to say (as well as the rest that will receive the guitar).
Kudos for th3m1ke and PRS for doing this and I really hope other companies will follow their example.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 17, 2013)

My turn. I was next up on the list after Matt. I was originally hoping to get some nice outdoor pics, but weather and work didn't cooperate with me.

The PRS SE Custom 24 7 is a very solid guitar, and I would say like most of the other stuff from the SE line I've played a great guitar for the money. It's got good fretwork and a comfortable neck profile, sort of a medium C. The setup was good, and surprisingly the guitar was mostly in-tune out of the box. Tuning stability was good with the stock tuners.

The stock pickups are serviceable with decent tone and clarity, and the neck can get some really nice clean tones going. If I was keeping it I'd probably swap them out eventually, but they're usable and wouldn't need changed immediately.

I'll put this one by itself so it's not easily missed since this is a big deal for some guys on here: The 25" scale for the low B doesn't present any issues and sounds really nice on the higher strings.

Cosmetically the guitar is pretty sweet as well, the inlays are well-done without a lot of filler and the finish is nice (or it was after I wiped it down... damn guys get a towel and some cleaner, will ya? ).

Poor-lighting indoor pics. Since Matt got it from every angle known to man I figured I could keep it simple


----------



## JamesM (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## protest (Feb 17, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks to th3m1ke, and whoever else help set this whole thing up, and to everyone putting up the reviews. It's a cool idea, and I'm sure it'll help a decent amount of people who are either thinking about preordering, or who won't be able to try these out after they're released. It's nice to get info from guys on here, rather than read reviews from magazines that never say anything negative, or people that aren't as knowledgeable about 7 strings.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 18, 2013)

technomancer said:


> and the finish is nice (or it was after I wiped it down... damn guys get a towel and some cleaner, will ya? ).



Oh yeah about that... you're going to want to get tested...


----------



## GXPO (Feb 18, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh yeah about that... you're going to want to get tested...


 
Yeah man, you don't want to catch a genuine medical aversion to thin necks


----------



## Philligan (Feb 18, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh yeah about that... you're going to want to get tested...



Aww man, _I_ wouldn't have wiped it down if I got it. 

Another great review that's also honest. Thanks! I'm getting more and more excited about grabbing one


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 18, 2013)

GXPO said:


> Yeah man, you don't want to catch a genuine medical aversion to thin necks



I lol'd.  It's contagious!


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh yeah about that... you're going to want to get tested...



Did you "JJ" it, Matt?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 18, 2013)

Rick said:


> Did you "JJ" it, Matt?



Of course I did, what else would I do with someone else's guitar?!


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Of course I did, what else would I do with someone else's guitar?!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Of course I did, what else would I do with someone else's guitar?!



There's some alcohol in the polish so I think I'm safe


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 18, 2013)

Techno (or whoever it's en route to), would it be possible for you to take a pic sighted straight down the back of the neck from the headstock? Would appreciate it.

EDIT: Also, how's the feel of it with respect to the finish on the neck? My SE's neck sometimes "sticks" a little.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 21, 2013)

Any updates on this, or still in transit/testing?


----------



## Riffer (Feb 22, 2013)

UPDATE ON AVAILABILITY!!!!

We just got the first truck load of them in at PRS today. I literally just got done unloading the truck. We are going to be filling the orders asap starting with the oldest ones first. Figured I'd fill you guys in since I've seen some people asking.


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2013)

Riffer said:


> UPDATE ON AVAILABILITY!!!!
> 
> We just got the first truck load of them in at PRS today. I literally just got done unloading the truck. We are going to be filling the orders asap starting with the oldest ones first. Figured I'd fill you guys in since I've seen some people asking.



I'll just give you my address. Check is in the mail, by the way.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 22, 2013)

Riffer said:


> UPDATE ON AVAILABILITY!!!!
> 
> We just got the first truck load of them in at PRS today. I literally just got done unloading the truck. We are going to be filling the orders asap starting with the oldest ones first. Figured I'd fill you guys in since I've seen some people asking.



BADASS!!!


----------



## Philligan (Feb 22, 2013)

Riffer said:


> UPDATE ON AVAILABILITY!!!!
> 
> We just got the first truck load of them in at PRS today. I literally just got done unloading the truck. We are going to be filling the orders asap starting with the oldest ones first. Figured I'd fill you guys in since I've seen some people asking.



Oh man, I hope I can get my order in soon  good to hear man 

Every time I see this thread's been updated I get all giddy and stuff.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 23, 2013)

First off, My usual ASSLOAD of pics, these aren't great, so I may have to take some more, but more porn is good right now:


----------



## engage757 (Feb 23, 2013)

So, my thoughts... 


I was mildy hungover when this guitar arrived, and could not for the life of me remember what it was! Of course, my sleep deprived mind didn't think to read the label, I get a lot of guitars, and so I figured it must be right. I opened it and was blown away!

At first glance, the PRS SE7 is pretty impressive. I won't bore you with the list of specs that are readily available and the previous fellas already listed them. BEAUTIFUL wood grain on the back, and the Flamed maple top is very nice for the price you pay for one of these. Upon picking it up, I realized this baby is really fairly light, definitely more so than you would expect. Unplugged, it is very resonant and fairly loud! I was very impressed by the fit and finish of the guitar, no visible flaws, nice top, nice neck and body woods, finish was very well applied, with no flaws that I could see.

The neck is a very comfortable one, flatter on the back, and thinner than say a Carvin DC727/747, but still thicker than an Ibanez (obviously). I was honestly worried I wouldn't like it when I first started hearing about these guitars, but I can tell you it is VERY comfortable and fast. The PRS neck heel is not one of my favorites typically, but this was very manageable and didn't make me stretch or reach around it much at all. 

Fretboard is very nice, and the fretwork is definitely on point, a pleasant surprise as many guitars in this price range I have played have been less than memorable. No dead spots on the neck, and despite the rather cheap-looking nut, it stayed in tune well. THe new PRS SE7 bridge is actually pretty comfortable as well! And hey, who doesn't love birds?

Pickups. I feel as if a disclaimer is necessary here. I have never been all that impressed by PRS SE pickups, and these were not an exception. For the price point of the instrument, they are very nice, but I personally would swap something else into it. This would be something VERY easy to do as the pickups and rings are standard sized and it really would be a breeze to do so. Again, I hate to harp on price point so much, but get over it. It is under $750 for this guitar.   One thing I did appreciate was the push/pull coil split. adds a whole other range of sounds. Bottom-line? Pickups, not the best but in this range of guitar, definitely among the better I have played. Very Mid-range heavy. I may expand on this as I play it more, but so far, it has been played through ; Orange Rockerverb 100, Orange DUal Terror, Laney GH50L, Peavey VK, KPA and an Axe Ultra through either a H&K 412 or a Mesa 212 Recto cab. It cleans up very nicely, and when I flipped on the Maxon OD808, it was able to crunch, chug and scream through high gain work with ease.

The main thing I was interested in on this axe was the 25" scale. I can tell you after playing it, the Low B is NOT floppy, and holds tension well. Not sure what strings are on it, but I am guessing a ten lower. 

Overall, I know I said it, but price point. PRS hit a home run with this one. In this market of more inexpensive sevens, this one is definitely a game changer. If you are looking for a solid seven in this range, look no further. If you are looking for a solid mod platform, (as I will be buying this for) then this may be the one for you.


----------



## themike (Feb 25, 2013)

Killer photos as always, Zach!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the pics and review!
It *is* making the wait harder, though!


----------



## Dayviewer (Feb 26, 2013)

Still waiting for some recordings guys!


----------



## loktide (Feb 26, 2013)

great photos, man 

i've always dreamed of a PRS 7-string, which unfortunately are only available as insanely expensive private stock models. 

i'm so tempted by grabbing a SE7. I know PRS will release a CU24-7 someday


----------



## DISTORT6 (Feb 26, 2013)

loktide said:


> great photos, man
> 
> i've always dreamed of a PRS 7-string, which unfortunately are only available as insanely expensive private stock models.
> 
> i'm so tempted by grabbing a SE7. I know PRS will release a CU24-7 someday



Knowing my luck, PRS will release a USA CU24-7 the *EXACT SAME DAY* I get my SE!


----------



## engage757 (Feb 26, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Killer photos as always, Zach!



Thanks bro! And thanks for the Opportunity! Pretty sure I will pick one up at some point to trick out!



loktide said:


> great photos, man
> 
> i've always dreamed of a PRS 7-string, which unfortunately are only available as insanely expensive private stock models.
> 
> i'm so tempted by grabbing a SE7. I know PRS will release a CU24-7 someday



I thought about this too, and while it does seem inevitable, this will definitely hold you over until then!



DISTORT7 said:


> Knowing my luck, PRS will release a USA CU24-7 the *EXACT SAME DAY* I get my SE!



What I said above! ^ 


A little update, as I play it more, it may honestly be my new favorite out-of-the-box seven. This neck is just UBER-comfy to me!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Mar 9, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## engage757 (Mar 9, 2013)

Should be one soon mate^


----------



## DISTORT6 (Mar 9, 2013)

Aw-right!


----------



## JPMike (Mar 11, 2013)

You got me sold guys, I am getting the blue one.


----------



## shanerct (Mar 11, 2013)

God all these pics are killin me!!!! Me wanty 7 string! Got it ordered and coming in 2 weeks....It will be the longest 2 weeks of my life. The blue is beautiful but I'ma sucker for the VB with Zebra Pickups.


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn... I need money for that NOAW! These reviews are really making it sound amazing. Looks to match, too.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 12, 2013)

Why no black one with EMGs? Oh yeah thats right this isnt Ibanez or ESP. I must have one. Blue one most likely, but the other one is also sexy. I may just get one of em and have it painted like Mike's silverbu... i mean white custom (just kidding, i know it's white haha)


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 12, 2013)

I must have a Vintage Burst one.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Why no black one with EMGs? Oh yeah thats right this isnt Ibanez or ESP. I must have one. Blue one most likely, but the other one is also sexy. I may just get one of em and have it painted like Mike's silverbu... i mean white custom (just kidding, i know it's white haha)



I should buy one, paint it black, and put EMGs in it just to piss everyone off.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 12, 2013)

Rick said:


> I should buy one, paint it black, and put EMGs in it just to piss everyone off.


Bonus points if strung with neon green DR's.


----------



## MetalKennedy (Mar 12, 2013)

Zack i cant wait until you buy yours, put BKPs in it, just so in like a year i can see it on that sales page for me to snag


----------



## slowro (Mar 15, 2013)

Just blew my se7 fund (and extra) on something else for drop-c 

I am getting cold feet after having a dream about playing an se7 in a funky guitar shop last night. No more chocolate before bed!


----------



## Randy (Mar 15, 2013)

DISTORT6 said:


> Any updates?



I've got it currently. I took a few pics of my own, recorded a couple pieces of a playthrough with it and it's getting some pictures at my brother in law's photography studio this weekend. 

I'll have a little write-up and all that jazz sometime early next week, work permitting.


----------



## themike (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 18, 2013)

So, did anyone actually take this guitar out to live gigs? (with precaution of course)

Or change the strings to different a gauge?

Seems everyone (aside from Emil) just played it at home and took 1,000 pics of it,


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> So, did anyone actually take this guitar out to live gigs? (with precaution of course)
> 
> Or change the strings to different a gauge?
> 
> Seems everyone (aside from Emil) just played it at home and took 1,000 pics of it,



I didn't get cleared to fiddle with anything like that but it did see a couple band practices and play a couple songs on stage at church this weekend.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 18, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> So, did anyone actually take this guitar out to live gigs? (with precaution of course)
> 
> Or change the strings to different a gauge?
> 
> Seems everyone (aside from Emil) just played it at home and took 1,000 pics of it,



Riffer has played the other proto with his band, yes. The guitar isn't going to magically change into a totally different beast once it's on a stage though.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 18, 2013)

Randy said:


> I didn't get cleared to fiddle with anything like that but it did see a couple band practices and play a couple songs on stage at church this weekend.



Ah ok, makes sense, thanks 



HighGain510 said:


> Riffer has played the other proto with his band, yes. The guitar isn't going to magically change into a totally different beast once it's on a stage though.



Awesome, . It won't, but would be nice to hear feedback on since other people will be using it on-stage across different cities (how it stands up to live "abuse" with stock hardawre and things of that nature)


----------



## Riffer (Mar 18, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> So, did anyone actually take this guitar out to live gigs? (with precaution of course)
> 
> Or change the strings to different a gauge?
> 
> Seems everyone (aside from Emil) just played it at home and took 1,000 pics of it,


 


HighGain510 said:


> Riffer has played the other proto with his band, yes. The guitar isn't going to magically change into a totally different beast once it's on a stage though.


I've played it with my band a few times but we play covers so it wasn't like I was jumping all over the neck and using it to it's full potential. It did sound awesome though and the pickups sounded good with the mix my band does.

EDIT: Also I spilled 2 Jager bombs on it while playing and I haven't cleaned it off yet (that was 1 1/2 months ago) and it still is perfectly in tune and no electronic issues at all.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 18, 2013)

Randy said:


> play a couple songs on stage at church this weekend.



Heh, if I reviewed every guitar I owned based on how it sounded while playing at church, each review would only be 4 words:

"I couldn't hear it."


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2013)

Wasn't too bad. Mix is actually pretty rockin', plus we use in-ears, so you're usually pretty clear on what's going on. 

But yeah, generally, every church is all vox and keyboards.


----------



## themike (Mar 18, 2013)

Randy said:


> I didn't get cleared to fiddle with anything like that but it did see a couple band practices and play a couple songs on stage at church this weekend.


 

Randy - the pioneer of Djworship


----------



## Xaios (Mar 18, 2013)

Randy said:


> Wasn't too bad. Mix is actually pretty rockin', plus we use in-ears, so you're usually pretty clear on what's going on.
> 
> But yeah, generally, every church is all vox and keyboards.



Church I used to play at when I lived down south was pretty big, and had a quite a robust mixing arrangement. It's no secret that the mix in our monitors was always at least a little more rock-oriented than the mix that the congregation heard. Depending on the time of year, the church held 3-4 services each weekend, and only the second service on Saturday night (only service during the summer months) was the one where the mix on stage remotely resembled the mix in the audience. The early service on Sunday was quite muted by comparison, because that's when the fogies came out. Those services were ALL about the piano and acoustic guitar.

Just a shame I didn't own a 7 in those days. 

I can see a PRS 7 going down quite well in that environment though. It lacks the stigma of your typical "pointy metal guitar." Not that that ever stopped me.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 18, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Randy - the pioneer of Djworship



Praise Djesus?

My parents' church is running in-ears, the mix is monitored by Macs, the speakers are by A-Line, and there are $30k' worth of reverb-killing curtains hanging around the auditorium, and I still can't pick out anything other than keys and vocals 

edit: Randy. Pics or it didn't happen 

edit2: I don't think it's been mentioned before. Anyone know the radius on the fretboard?


----------



## Xaios (Mar 18, 2013)

Philligan said:


> My parents' church is running in-ears, the mix is monitored by Macs, the speakers are by A-Line, and there are $30k' worth of reverb-killing curtains hanging around the auditorium, and I still can't pick out anything other than keys and vocals



Oh man, this takes me back. Same story at the church I played at when I was younger (although we didn't have in-ears). My dad played for them for a number of years before I did as well, and I _never_ heard his playing either.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 18, 2013)

Riffer said:


> I've played it with my band a few times but we play covers so it wasn't like I was jumping all over the neck and using it to it's full potential. It did sound awesome though and the pickups sounded good with the mix my band does.
> 
> EDIT: Also I spilled 2 Jager bombs on it while playing and I haven't cleaned it off yet (that was 1 1/2 months ago) and it still is perfectly in tune and no electronic issues at all.



lol, spilled intentionally? :O

Sounds like the saddles/nut are setup well too! Was one of my questions regarding playing live


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2013)

Philligan said:


> edit2: I don't think it's been mentioned before. Anyone know the radius on the fretboard?



Wish I could help you there. I had a plan to crack out the radius gauge and calipers but I couldn't seem to coordinate getting myself and the guitar in my shop at the same time. Fate?  

Plus having the strings on the guitar and me afraid to do.... anything didn't help. 

I'll have a full review (although it'll probably be a little brief, since a bajillion people have done it already) but I'll say now that the radius of the neck AND the fretboard were both flatter than I was expecting.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 18, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> lol, spilled intentionally? :O
> 
> Sounds like the saddles/nut are setup well too! Was one of my questions regarding playing live


The bar tender was feeding me the shot while I was playing and half of it just spilled all over me and the guitar. So not intentional, but expected.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 18, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Oh man, this takes me back. Same story at the church I played at when I was younger (although we didn't have in-ears). My dad played for them for a number of years before I did as well, and I _never_ heard his playing either.



I can pick my dad out sometimes, but really not much. I feel pretty bad, the guy works so hard  he has a really long speaker cable, so he can crank his TransAtlantic, and he mic's his cab in a storage room behind the auditorium 



Randy said:


> Wish I could help you there. I had a plan to crack out the radius gauge and calipers but I couldn't seem to coordinate getting myself and the guitar in my shop at the same time. Fate?
> 
> Plus having the strings on the guitar and me afraid to do.... anything didn't help.
> 
> I'll have a full review (although it'll probably be a little brief, since a bajillion people have done it already) but I'll say now that the radius of the neck AND the fretboard were both flatter than I was expecting.



It's all good, I'm still looking forward to hearing your thoughts  it looks really awesome, I'm just concerned about the radius. I had an Apex II with a 12" radius and it drove me crazy.


----------



## Randy (Mar 19, 2013)

My turn! 

I'm going to try and keep this brief, since this guitar has had a lot of pretty thorough reviews already.

Construction: Very good balance, medium weight guitar. Just heavy enough to give you the feeling you're playing a solid guitar but not "weight you down". The carve definitely felt more substantial than the early PRS SEs I remember playing. The extra width of the neck gives the guitar a "beefier" look against that normal PRS double cut body.

Finish: Really impressive, deep blue finish. Very consistent color, medium-thick feeling clear with no visibile flaws (sag, sanding marks, etc). The color is REALLY deep and dark, which looks sexy, but hides the flamed maple top a little. When the light hits it just right, the grain does popout though... so if you like subtlety, that might suit you well.

Neck/Fretboard: Probably my biggest surprise about this guitar. The guitar got here with the action REALLY low, but still setup well enough that it didn't "fret out" anywhere on the neck. The neck and fretboard were both thinner and flatter than I was expecting, and I mean that in a good way. If you're used to the flatter Ibanez profile (I have a 1527 and 7420 at home as my main guitars), the profile on this guitar is surprisingly similar, with only a slight more pronounced "rounded" center. I actually really, really dug the neck on this thing (reminded my of my N7 Virgin) because the flatter profile feels really "shreddy" but the slightly rounded bit gave it a hint of a more traditional, LP kinda shape. Probably my favorite part about the guitar.

Fretwork was immaculate, as has been stated by others already. The inlays were really clean with no visible filler. The rosewood was nothing special as far as grain is concerned, but still had a nice deep hue to it.

I'll also mention that I use really light strings on all my guitars at home, and I was really concerned about the gauge of the strings that came on this but was surprised by how easy it was to play. Despite not feeling overly tight, the low string did NOT feel floppy or "BWOW" at all, like a lot of you baritone guys probably would've expected. The 25" scale definitely does this guitar well.

Electronics: Possibly the most controversial part about the guitar...? When I got it, I wasn't a huge fan of how the pickups sounded against my presets. Most of my pickups have a little more presence naturally, whereas these felt a little... flatter. HOWEVER, after some minor EQ adjustments, I was happy with the sound I got out of them. The middle position and neck were definitely my favorite. 

Since this guitar was a loaner, I wasn't going to fiddle with anything but I'd say raising the bridge a couple mm would help overall. With a couple little adjustments like that, I'd say I'd be happy with leaving them in there (and that's saying a lot because I haven't played a stock pair of SE humbuckers that I liked, up until now).

Truth be told, I totally forgot about the coil tap feature before I boxed it up, so I can't comment on that. I don't use that very much on my guitars anyway, unless it's split between the humbuckers and a middle pickup. YMMV

Overall, I really dug this guitar. For a guitar with some traditional feel and aesthetics, it really covers the whole range of sounds really well. I don't think there's a spec on this guitar I would change if given the chance.

All that said, on with the usual pictures from my point-and-shoot:











































Then a couple shots we took at my brother's studio (Matt Becker Photography):



























A link to the obnoxiously high-res versions of these: PRS SE-7

I don't usually post clips but I figured it'd probably be most helpful to people if I included at least a little about how this thing sounds. It's just some impromptu noodling and whatnot but you get the idea. 

As I mentioned earlier, I forgot about the coil-tapping, so there's none of that in here. Sorry.


----------



## Minoin (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks a lot Randy!

I'm suprised about all the love for the neck. I played some widefat PRS neck and they weren't my cup of tea, really looking forward to try one of these babies out.

What I'm wondering about is the feel of the bridge, knobs and switch. Do they feel solid? Does is turn smoothly without being flimsy?


----------



## Randy (Mar 19, 2013)

The pot itself felt really solid. No crackle or pop. Just tight enough, I'd say.

I'm not a huge fan of the style of knobs that it came with (big and fat, no contour or texture). Those always look a little cheapy to me, but that's not a dealbreaker by any stretch.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 19, 2013)

DAT ASS!  I mean... nice write-up Randy!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Mar 19, 2013)

Minoin said:


> Thanks a lot Randy!
> 
> I'm suprised about all the love for the neck. I played some widefat PRS neck and they weren't my cup of tea, really looking forward to try one of these babies out.



The neck is nothing like a US widefat shape. It's a "wider" widethin shape, like they added a section right in the middle of a 6 string widethin neck.


----------



## themike (Mar 19, 2013)

Dude- thanks so much for such a great write up and media! The photos are absolutely KILLLLLLLLLLER and the video rocks.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm always nervous when I enter this thread haha. I'm soooo happy you guys are liking the guitar. It' like I'm proud father because I had a hand in helping this thing get made. Loving the pictures and everyones different take on it.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 19, 2013)

Great review Randy!

I couldn't help but notice the opening line from Jakub Zytecki's solo on David Maxim Micic - Bilo Pt. 1.

EDIT: Oh yeah, also noticed Cynic - Evolutionary Sleeper.


----------



## Randy (Mar 20, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Great review Randy!
> 
> I couldn't help but notice the opening line from Jakub Zytecki's solo on David Maxim Micic - Bilo Pt. 1.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, also noticed Cynic - Evolutionary Sleeper.



Thanks! 

You've got a good ear if you were able to hear the both of those despite me butchering them.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Mar 20, 2013)

Philligan said:


> edit2: I don't think it's been mentioned before. Anyone know the radius on the fretboard?






> Hi Carl,
> 
> Thank you for writing PRS Guitars and the nice feedback. The SE 7 string would have a 10" radius.
> 
> ...



Here you go. Straight from MD.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 20, 2013)

Randy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You've got a good ear if you were able to hear the both of those despite me butchering them.



Yeah, perfect pitch will do that. 

It actually took me a couple minutes to figure out each one. The Jakub Zytecki solo gave me instant deja vu, but I couldn't place it at first. I also thought the Cynic riff was probably Opeth before I remembered what it really was.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 20, 2013)

DISTORT6 said:


> Here you go. Straight from MD.



Thanks man  I asked a couple shops but they didn't reply. Although there goes any chance of me ordering one without playing it first  the 12" radius on my Apex II was enough for me to sell it, I really didn't get along with it.


----------



## Doombreed (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Randy,

Thanks for the review, pictures and video. Unfortunately it seems that the video is blocked in Germany (shitty GEMA) and I have no idea why since you were apparently just noodling. Germany only problem I assume, but just thought I would let you know.

Cheers


----------



## DISTORT6 (Mar 20, 2013)

Philligan said:


> Thanks man  I asked a couple shops but they didn't reply. Although there goes any chance of me ordering one without playing it first  the 12" radius on my Apex II was enough for me to sell it, I really didn't get along with it.



No problem, glad to help. I wanted to know, myself!


----------



## PasIvre (Mar 26, 2013)

Any updates in the near future?


----------



## themike (Mar 26, 2013)

PasIvre said:


> Any updates in the near future?


----------



## byrdparis (May 27, 2013)

Any updates? 
i was reading along this thread and felt my hand getting the dials for herself to my nearest PRS provider 
It's happened that three days ago they got the first 7 strings shipment... 
So i order one (burst). Should be here today  






The only "problem" is - I'm getting my second 'vigier' on Tuesday ​


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2013)

It's probably fair to say that this particular guitar is no longer floating around as it once was, what with the huge influx of SE7s that been released into the wild since this thing started doing the rounds.


----------



## byrdparis (May 27, 2013)

:-(


----------

